# Duda con diodo 1n4148 del DKU-2



## dgg006 (Ago 8, 2008)

Estoy tratando de armar un cable de datos USB (DKU-2) y se me estan presentando 2 problemas.

1- No puedo encontrar ningun diodo 1n4148, el que encuentro por todos lados es el 1n4001. Lo que quiero es saber si es compatible el diodo 1n4001 con este cable, o si me pueden pasar alguna lista de cosas en donde puedo hubicar el 1n4148

2- Para el armado del cable cuento con el altavoz y con el cable CA-42, el problema es que el altavoz solo tiene 2 de los 6 pines que se necesitan, y el CA-42 me falta el pin 1. Hay algun forma de añadirle los pines que se presisan o hacer un conector Pop-Port "casero".

P.D: Aclaro que vivo en un pueblo en el cual lo mas parecido a una casa de electronica, solo venden lamparillas y pilas...   Por eso es que no compro el diodo que falta.


----------



## farzy (Ago 8, 2008)

el diodo 1n4148 es muchisimo muy comun que lo encuentras desde radios am/fm,tvs etc..., son diodos switchadores de alta velocidad.

buscale si tienes algun aparato que puedas extraerle piezas y ahi los encontraras.

fisicamente son asi y en un costado puedes ver su nomenclatura.

no entiendo lo segundo eso de la bocina y de los pines, deberias subir tu diagrama para comparar y asi poder ayudarte un poco mas.

en el ultimo de los casos puedes probar con los 1n4001 al 1n4007  aunque el asunto de los datos puede verse afectado. porque segun lo investigado el in4148 es primordial.


----------



## dgg006 (Ago 8, 2008)

Tienen que ser necesariamente de color rojo?
A esa imagen ya la vi, pero no he visto ninguno asi, solo he visto de vidrio, o negros como los 1n4001 que tengo


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Ago 8, 2008)

pedite unos diodos rapidos de mas de 100v, si donde compras no tienen el archi famoso 1n4148, te equivocaste y te metiste en la panaderia. jajaja

Lo vas a encontrar en todos lados, salvo en la parte de rectificacion. Saludos


----------



## pepechip (Ago 8, 2008)

El 1n4148 esta muy difundido, y sobre todo se utiliza por su reducito tamaño y su reducido precio, aunque si pones un diodo de mayores prestaciones deveria de funcionarte igualmente.

P.D. Cuando tienes que realizar una fuente de alimentacion de 500mA, empleas un puente de diodos de 1A, aunque si utilizas uno de 20A tambien te va a funcionar, aunque este algo sobredimensionado.


----------



## dgg006 (Ago 8, 2008)

Ya encontre el diodo 1n4148.

Pero ahora tengo otro problema, mi celu es un 6103, y cuando lo conecto con el cable que hice, la compu me dice dispisitivo desconocido. Estoy seguro que lo hice exactamente igual al esquema que saque de este foro.
tendra algo que ver el diodo?


----------



## Elvis! (Ago 20, 2008)

Hola a todos!..Lo que me trae por aca es una necesidad que deseo resolversin gastar mas de $10 ..Estoy tratando de montar un USB por asi decir universal para modelos de celulares Nokia..Sobre todo para mi celular Nokia 6020b sobre el cual dispongo de todo lo necesario (Pinouts internos-Pinouts externos)Con sus respectivas nomenclaturas y la disposicion de los pines de un puerto USB..Ahora bien..Para que estan los conectores internos si ya estan los externos?Y porque el USB tiene tan solo 4 cables y el USB original tiene 5 pines a la salida?O bien existe algun integrado dentro del cable DKU-42 o dos cables por algun motivo se unen...Pero teniendo todo esto ya estoy en condiciones de montar un cable?..Mi idea era cortar un USB que encuentre por ahi y conectaresos 4 cables a los respectivos lugares en mi telefono celular
Y supongo pero me falta toda una parte que quedaria mas o menos asi..


             1_VCC------(VBus)
   USB    2_D(-)------(FbusTx)  Teléfono CElular
             3_D(+)-----(FbusRx)
             4_GND-----(GND)

Supongo ylei en algunos lugares que tengoque usar los pines 5, 6, 7 y 8 del nokia los cuales son respectivamente:

5_USB Vbus
6_FBus Rx/USB D+
7_FBus Tx/USB D-
8_GND

Supongo que quedaria todo mas o menos asi...Agradeseria enormemente su ayuda!..Desde ya muchas peromuchas gracias!

Un saludo!


----------

